# So now they are figuring it out.



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

Trump said it, the Epoch times reported on it. I said it, Rush said. This virus was a biological chemical created in a lab in China and funded by Who and Fauci was part of the big cover up. Now all over the news you are hearing, it turns out this was created in a lab, well to quote my kids when they were young, Well Duh. We had a couple of scientists from the lab telling people about it, one died and the other one is undercover. It is unknown it this was a deliberate release for an accident but it did not come from some stupid bat and it isn't the only thing they are working on in that lab and the one in Canada and South Carolina. Why did it take the world so long to wake up, this is what is wrong with people? What is next is what I am wondering. I am sure there will be something.


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

It was said from the beginning that it was from a wet market in Whuhan (sp), then suddenly that went away.


----------



## Green Lilly (Nov 8, 2018)

I think everyone capable of critical thought knows that the likely scenario is that it either escaped from the lab on accident or some one released it on purpose. If released on purpose I am not even saying that China proper had anything to do with releasing it, could have just been a disgruntled employee. Of course China would never want to admit such a thing no matter if it was accident or purposeful, what country would? That would not only open the door for liability but severely tarnish their reputation. They would do anything and everything to hide the truth and those not wanting to piss off China would be complicit in that endeavor.

I will be very surprised if a report is released, in any official capacity, that confirms it originated in that lab.


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

They knew, they just are hiding it because China can do no wrong to some in government. Didn't they think it odd the lab was completely shut down and empty in a week if not less.


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

C -19 was a trial run for the CCP. Next one will be more deadly and the CCP will unleash it when they and only they have a vaccine. It is only a matter of time, The West has lost as we have become too woke, PC and fearful of what others will think of us. 

Godspeed


----------



## Green Lilly (Nov 8, 2018)

CapitalKane49p said:


> C -19 was a trial run for the CCP. Next one will be more deadly and the CCP will unleash it when they and only they have a vaccine. It is only a matter of time, The West has lost as we have become too woke, PC and fearful of what others will think of us.
> 
> Godspeed


Honestly, who is to say that wasn't the case this time? I know it seems "tin foil hat" but awfully strange how quickly the virus disappeared in China. I mean, compared to other countries numbers, how does a country of 1.4 billion, with people living on top of each other in crowded cities, only have 100k reported cases and 4800 deaths? Sure they could be under reporting but I don't think its outside the realm of possibility that they knew this was coming and inoculated many of their people for it ahead of time.


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

Green Lilly said:


> Honestly, who is to say that wasn't the case this time? I know it seems "tin foil hat" but awfully strange how quickly the virus disappeared in China. I mean, compared to other countries numbers, how does a country of 1.4 billion, with people living on top of each other in crowded cities, only have 100k reported cases and 4800 deaths? Sure they could be under reporting but I don't think its outside the realm of possibility that they knew this was coming and inoculated many of their people for it ahead of time.


 It has long been speculated they are lying about the number of deaths. But we now now this virus isn't as fatal as all the hoopla has made it out to be. Trial run? To see if the targeted elderly and people with preexisting conditions where affected?


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

Yup, just read today they were reporting sickness in Wuhan in November 2019...cell phone info shutting it down in October 2019

Deadly vaccines: Conn reveals vaccines are deadly

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

CDC warns of possible heart condition after teens and young adults get second vaccine dose


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Megamom134 said:


> Trump said it, the Epoch times reported on it. I said it, Rush said. This virus was a biological chemical created in a lab in China and funded by Who and Fauci was part of the big cover up. Now all over the news you are hearing, it turns out this was created in a lab, well to quote my kids when they were young, Well Duh. We had a couple of scientists from the lab telling people about it, one died and the other one is undercover. It is unknown it this was a deliberate release for an accident but it did not come from some stupid bat and it isn't the only thing they are working on in that lab and the one in Canada and South Carolina. Why did it take the world so long to wake up, this is what is wrong with people? What is next is what I am wondering. I am sure there will be something.


Don’t take offense at what I am about to say Megamom:
1: You are not thinking in a big enough way, and you are looking at the microcosm that is known as COVID.
A big to do has been made out of it, and it was like living inside of an Aesop’s fable. The sky was purported to be on the verge of falling, and a Chicken Little called Fauci, had his moment to spread the alarm.

2: If it was a deliberate release of a bio agent or not, it little matters: and I can’t help but wonder, what will it be next? Because just as night follows day, there will be a next time. America has lived out a zeitgeist of cowardice, and the World has seen that, and they played the coward too. You can bet that China will make the American reaction to COVID, a study point in their service academies.

3: My take away from all of this is subjective and wonky, but America has proved itself to be pusillanimous.
And no nation of timid mice will last long in a world of tigers.

4: I fear that America will fall on its face with every chance they get: instead of saying, if I die, then I die.
My reference is Esther and her uncle Mordecei, and that’s how I have fashioned my life. It sure took a load off of me.









ESTHER in the BIBLE. Heroine who saved the Jewish people


Esther wins world's first Beauty Contest. Her prize? Marriage to a fool, but clever Esther saves the Jewish people. Bible study resource: story, activities.



www.womeninthebible.net





If I die, then I die, but I will do the right and brave thing until I do. And I mean business boys and girls. COVID has had my contempt from the start, and it getting more intense as the story is told.

Note: this is no way a rebuke to you, since you are one of the better members here. And I am not being patronizing, I am just saying what is on my mind.


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

MisterMills357 said:


> Don’t take offense at what I am about to say Megamom:
> 1: You are not thinking in a big enough way, and you are looking at the microcosm that is known as COVID.
> A big to do has been made out of it, and it was like living inside of an Aesop’s fable. The sky was purported to be on the verge of falling, and a Chicken Little called Fauci, had his moment to spread the alarm.
> 
> ...


No offense taken, I am hard to offend and always ready to learn.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

My confidence levels are high the Chicom virus was intentionally created and waponized to kill off half the population of Earth with heavy emphasis on the old and sick. In the religion of Liberalism the population reduction is crucial to creating a man made utopia on Earth along with having enough of other peoples money to get it done. Pretty sure our tax dollars George Soros and Oprah paid the fees on it.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

This whole thing should show everyone who the enemy is, within the USA and outside.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Steve40th said:


> This whole thing should show everyone who the enemy is, within the USA and outside.


Won't happen...... unless they want it too.


----------



## Ahudson (May 25, 2021)

China went from a country full of protest with it citizens singing the USA national anthem and holding up the American flag. Then all of a sudden the c19 became a thing and their streets and sidewalks were empty for months.

I think they released it to gain control of their population and to take notes and study how the rest of the world reacted for when they decide to release a more deadly virus they have a cure for.


----------



## Weldman (Nov 7, 2020)

We need to thin the population anyways, we need something stronger.


----------

